# Hpxs TM Owners - need help



## ElHydro (May 18, 2017)

This is how I installed mine. I fly fish solely and I hated the motor being in front of my platform, so I moved it to the left side and it's been a much better option in terms of minimizing fly line tangles.

I eventually moved the plug (last picture) right next to the motor mount--I was just making use of the old plug location until a few days of rain kept me off the water. 

The black mount itself is just starboard that I cut and sanded down to the shape I wanted. It hold the quick release bracket perfectly.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Interesting design and thank you so much for sharing with that many details. Went back and forth on it but the TM is for me when fishing alone and wanted it as flush wit the boat as possible. When fishing with a partner (80% of the time) the TM stays home. When by myself, I use a bucket to prevent line messes. Just finished putting it on and will post pics soon. What plug are you using? Thanks. Eric


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Make a point of looking at a Battery Tender power plug... They're a bit more money (mine was about $80...) but head and shoulders better than anything else I've seen for being a very positive connection long term and nearly flush when the TM is not on board. We mounted it right next to the TM...


----------

